# Cat skid steer Auxiliary Hydraulics



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 2002 242 Caterpillar SS and I can't get the auxiliary hydraulics to work on it. I had a mechanic do some repairs and had him check the auxiliary hydraulics. He put power to the solenoid and could get them to work, but when hook up had low voltage from the ECM (electronic control module) to the solenoid. I have not contacted Caterpillar on this, hoping to find some info to help me save some $$. Does anyone know if the ECM can be tested so it can be repaired or do you throw away and replace them? Any ideas what the ECM would cost to replace? What else to look for? All fuses, relays and switch check out good.


----------

